# My cat's eyes aren't dilating correctly, she wont eat, drink



## LISA (Apr 23, 2004)

My cat's eyes aren't dilating correctly. One minute they look normal and then her pupils are huge and stay that way for quite a while. They will go back to normal only for a few seconds, then they fully dilate. When she walks around she acts like she is scared to death of everything! Maybe like she can see something there, but she cant focus clearly on it to make out what it is.

She wont eat her regular food or drink. She hasn't used her litter box for over 24 hours.

I took her to her vet and he checked her out and found nothing wrong at this point. He gave her a wormer, and sent me home with a high calorie dietary supplement. He told me to see if I could get her to eat canned food. I have tried two different kinds, salmon she took one bite of, tuna she only ate about 1/3 of the can, this was yesterday evening. Today I have not been able to get her to eat any of it.

She is only a little over a year old, part siamese and part rag doll?..

Does anyone have any ideas what this possibly could be.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hrm she could have gotten her hands on something that got her "high"
You dont have to answer this but if drugs are in the house make sure they are out of the way, but it could have been loads of things. Try to keep stuff out of the way of your cat, dr jean will prob be much more helpful than me tho


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. If one vet doesn't know I'd send her to another. She must have ingested something! (whatever it might be) I'm shocked the vet sent her home!  I think her system should be flushed out immediately. I hope no permanent damage is done, but if you wait too long, it could be. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I hope your kitty gets better soon.


----------



## BnTher2 (Mar 15, 2004)

It’s similar to us; in fact our next appt. is the 3rd. When I noticed her dilated eye I took her to the closest vet – her eye didn’t respond to light & he wanted me to wait a week for it to change. Luckily my vet was back, he said could do blood tests, x-rays, etc. but we didn’t want that misery for her again. He referred me to this ophthalmologist from CO that comes to ID every 6 weeks. This Dr. only had to check/test her eyes to diagnose her and he was here. --- I was put on a waiting list --- Unaware how long her eye was like this, I knew 5 days was long enough. Even though she didn’t squint, shake her head, rub her eye, no redness or tearing, & wore me out always wanting to play. I was glad I still “begged nicely” for an appt the next day. The pressure in her eye had almost double & glaucoma had started. In my case inflammation of her iris blocked the filtration of light. ‘Cause She doesn’t go outside, eat mice, not around other cats and only eats Nutro, it’s possibly systemic. But again there isn’t an obvious cause. Half her eye went back to normal. It’s a backwards capital D. People w/uveitis get tremendous headaches. The eye drops are for inflammation, prednisolone acetate, the other I had to get at my pharmacy, for pressure, Timolol, spendy but she’s worth it. With knowing that and no more eBay right now; I’d still adopt her all over again. I love Ms Too Too. My thoughts will be of you and your kitty.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so glad you took prompt action to help Ms. Too Too. I hope she doesn't get the headaches human beings do. You're a really responsible kitty mother!


----------

